# Argument



## lallieth (Jan 21, 2008)

A couple was driving down a country road for several miles, not saying a word. An earlier discussion had led to an argument and neither of them wanted to concede their position. 

As they passed a barnyard of mules, goats, and pigs, the wife asked sarcastically, "Relatives of yours?" 
"Yep," the husband replied, "in-laws."


----------



## Halo (Jan 21, 2008)

:love-it:


----------



## Halo (Jan 21, 2008)

:love-it:


----------



## Garrett (Jan 21, 2008)

Very funny! Thanks.


----------

